# COLSON Snap Tank Years...anyone know?



## HARPO (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi all. 

I still have my girls 1938 or 1939 Colson bicycle that I haven't gotten around to getting to yet. But I was thinking...what years were the Snap Tanks made? Mine doesn't have a horn button, so I don't know which years even had that feature. I'm just curious...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 23, 2014)

Fordmike65 will know


----------



## jpromo (Dec 23, 2014)

I think they were '37-40. The frame itself was made through the war, but I don't know if they offered a tank on the 41s when you had the new blister tank models out.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 23, 2014)

jpromo said:


> I think they were '37-40. The frame itself was made through the war, but I don't know if they offered a tank on the 41s when you had the new blister tank models out.




I'm not that familiar with later Colsons, but I do know there were no double bar tanks until '38. There were snap & screw tanks too.


----------



## Boris (Dec 23, 2014)

I was told that only the 1938's were screw tank models. After that they were snap tanks. I have a snap tank model with a 1941 serial number, and the book verifies that snap tank models were available in 1941.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 23, 2014)

That's right Dave. Thought the screw tanks were short-lived. Dave knows a lot more about the 38-on bikes than I do. Mostly stick to 36-37's, and still learning everyday thanks to good folks I've met here


----------



## HARPO (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks guys. I never checked the serial number on the bike the whole time I've had it, but apparently 1939 would be the oldest it can be.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 23, 2014)

Post up some pics. Love to see the ol' girl.


----------



## HARPO (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi Mike

I had posted a Thread on it with photos when I first got the bike a couple of years ago. It was titled something like "$50 COLSON"...but I can't seem to find it. I had a bunch of photos on there, but maybe you'll have better luck locating it. If not, I'll try to remember to post some photos when I get home tonight.

fred


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 23, 2014)

I remember this one.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?13204-That-50-1939-Girls-Colson-from-Craigslist


----------



## HARPO (Dec 23, 2014)

HAH! I just found it also! Yes, that's the Old Girl....


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 23, 2014)

Bet its a 40-41. Great badge. Same as John's 41 Twin Cushioner

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...-(A-CABE-Advent-Calendar)&p=402302#post402302


----------



## HARPO (Dec 23, 2014)

WOW! Now that's some bike! I've never seen one like that before. What a beauty...


----------



## HARPO (Dec 23, 2014)

1941 Catalog Page...


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 23, 2014)

I believe it's referred to as a "Football" badge in the hobby


----------



## HARPO (Dec 23, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> Bet its a 40-41. Great badge. Same as John's 41 Twin Cushioner
> 
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...-(A-CABE-Advent-Calendar)&p=402302#post402302




here's a 1941 Catalog page...


----------



## Boris (Dec 23, 2014)

fatbike, JOEL and geosbike are much more knowledgeable on the subject of Colson than I. Unfortunately, they don't seem to visit the site very often.


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 23, 2014)

I have a 1939.... not sure what the serial number is, not even sure it's a 39, someone said it on here I believe.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 23, 2014)

Yeah, both you guys should post you're BB serial numbers. On 37-on bikes you can get the month & year of manufacture.


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 23, 2014)

Just snapped this. Does that help?


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 23, 2014)

Euphman06 said:


> Just snapped this. Does that help?




October of '39.


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 23, 2014)

Sorry for the upside down.. 99457 with J 9 below. Why is the 5 sideways? Im assuming J9 is the month and year. So october 39?


----------



## slick (Dec 23, 2014)

Ill post up pictures of mine and serial tomorrow. Gotta dig it out. Its a snaptank also. I have a 41 blister tank as well.


----------



## syclesavage (Dec 23, 2014)

That's the same bike that I'm try to get here in upstate new York on line I did research and found snap tanks started in 39. It's a vogue and still tryin to get it post started with yard art last week


----------



## HARPO (Dec 24, 2014)

Euphman06 said:


> I have a 1939.... not sure what the serial number is, not even sure it's a 39, someone said it on here I believe.





*MUCH better shape than mine. Nice one!!!*

And yes, I need to go and get the serial number and Post it so one you wonderful people can give me the exact year.


----------



## mike j (Dec 24, 2014)

Here is a 41 w.i.p., it appears that the blister tanks went w/ the newer loop tail frames? Sorry for the photo quality (lack of). The northeast has been like the backdrop of a Twilight movie for about a week now. Hoping for some sun by friday.


----------



## HARPO (Dec 24, 2014)

mike j said:


> Here is a 41 w.i.p., it appears that the blister tanks went w/ the newer loop tail frames? Sorry for the photo quality (lack of). The northeast has been like the backdrop of a Twilight movie for about a week now. Hoping for some sun by friday.




I'm on Long Island...same !@#$% weather. Better than snow on Christmas Eve for driving, though!

I'm starting to really like the old girls bikes now. And your 1941 has really cool look to it. BTW...those CAN'T be the original rims, can they?

fred


----------



## mike j (Dec 24, 2014)

Good eye, no, it did have chrome drop centers that were really rusty. These rims are from a 64 Columbia.


----------

